# After Rejecting an image, the display does not change.



## Agape Man (Aug 27, 2014)

Windows 7 64bit, Lightroom 5.0. In the Develop mode, I have it set to filter unflagged photos. Usually then. I just hit the short cut "X" and the image disapears from the image bar below and the large preview screen switched to the next image. As of yesterday, the thumbnail still disappears from the image bar below but the large preview stays on the now rejected image. If I click on the next image, the display changes but now I missed the image that the Thumbnail bar below was on. That image gets completely skipped unless I go back and click on it. This adds several steps to a once very easy culling process. Hit X if I do not want it, the thumbnail goes away and the next preview shows up.

I am guessing a setting got switched somehow and I am telling it to do this inadvertently. Will someone please help me get beack to my old culling mode to easily switch previews by just clicking the X button?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi Agape Man, welcome to the forum!  That's a strange one indeed.  My first port of call would be updating to 5.6, as they fixed a lot of bugs since 5.0.  Beyond that, I'd try resetting the preferences.


----------



## ande8150 (Sep 7, 2014)

What about trying it with your caps-lock turned on?   Then it will auto advance the picture when you hit X. Curious if it would cause the same behavior.


----------

